# محتاجة كتاب فى ال steam power plant



## ثومة (8 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
ياريت يا جماعة الى عنده كتاب فى ال steam power plant ينزله لأنى محتاجة ضرورى


----------



## eng.maitham (8 أكتوبر 2007)

:57::57::57::57::57::57::57::57::71::71::71::73:ااااااااااااااااللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل:58:


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (12 أكتوبر 2007)

اختاه ده هو اللي لقيته لعله ينفعك







Book Description:

For nearly 70 years, Steam Plant Operation has been the definitive reference for system design to installation, operational features, expert maintenance and repairs. A classic reference for understanding power plant design and operation, this book has assisted more operators to pass licensing exams than any other text. Packed with illustrations and fundamental descriptions, Steam Plant Operation keeps the engineer or plant operator current for the safe operation, expert guidance on design of various systems and help with every aspect of steam plant operation.

من هنا


http://rapidshare.com/files/14474783/Steam_Plant_Operation.rar


----------



## ahmed_mamdouh88 (20 فبراير 2008)

شكرا يا غالي ع الكتاب القيم


----------



## ايمن الكبره (22 فبراير 2008)

وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته
هذا كتاب باللغه العربيه يحتوى على :
الطاقات المتجددة
محطات التوليد الكهربائيه
الاحمال الكهربائيه
خطوط النقل الهوائيه.....
http://rapidshare.com/files/93947454/_________________________.zip.html


----------



## مهندس حطاب (22 فبراير 2008)

لقد وجدت هذا الموقع ارجو ان يكون مفيدا
http://thermo.sdsu.edu/testcenter/t...s/open/osss/specific/opencycle/opencycle.html


----------



## مهندس حطاب (22 فبراير 2008)

ان الموقع يحتوي على معلومات توضيحية بالفلاش
http://thermo.sdsu.edu/testcenter/t...s/open/osss/specific/opencycle/opencycle.html


----------



## omdaa52 (23 فبراير 2008)

مبادره طيبه لكم الشكر


----------



## أبوهشام (2 مارس 2008)

شكرا على المساهمات القيمة


----------



## مهندس احمد غازى (3 مارس 2008)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## superstar_egy7 (13 مارس 2008)

no comment


----------



## ali_feto7 (16 مارس 2008)

شكرا على المساهمه


----------



## casper_13_96 (17 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على المبادرة الطيبة يا اخوانى 
و اتمنى ان تكونوا بخير و سلام


----------



## مهندس ثالث (17 مارس 2008)

مشكورين و الله يعطيكم العافيه


----------



## salt (17 مارس 2008)

مشكورين و الله يعطيكم العافيه


----------



## casper_13_96 (19 مارس 2008)

اسف جدا يا ثومة على التأخير بس و الله لحد دلوقتى مش لاقى مرجع كويس اقدر ارفعهولك


----------



## wael gamil sayed (27 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير:77:


----------



## mgoumaa (27 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير.. وسأشارك قريبا بموضوعات فى مجال محطات توليد الكهرباء


----------



## redwan2010 (23 نوفمبر 2009)

اريد كتاب في steam generator


----------



## tahdem (6 مارس 2010)

الحكم للجمهور


----------

